# Black Walnut Root Balls



## JackoTradesnstuff (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello ya'll,
I'm trying to find people that want the black walnut root ball. I'm sure they have value, just need to know if the 80+ acres of old walnut grove that I have a line on, is worth the effort to extract. I want to know what a buyer would expect to buy, whether it is by the size, pound, quantity…. I have no experience in this respect so I am relying on good ol' fashioned courtesy. Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Part would be what part of the country you're in. There are buyers. Root burls can be pretty wild.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

Primo gun stock material. Contact people who are in that business.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Black walnut rarely has a root system that reaches down, they tend to spread horizontally making removing them a reasonable task with a decent sized excavator. Root balls have the wildest figure alright, but they hold the greatest liability for the sawyer. If the land they are in has little to no rock content, I'd say you should have a decent shot at selling them; if it is rocky ground, I'd definitely find a buyer first if I were you. Buyers will be looking for size, a tree that is 30" diameter would be a good starting point if you are trying to make any money. You can figure on anyone taking smaller ones cheap or free.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

If as Nomad said they are over "30 inches" and they were on my land I would pressure wash them, trim them up with my chainsaw, and saw them on my band mill. Chainsaw chains $12.95, band mill blades $25.00, highly figured rifle stock blanks $100---$1000 easy math for me.Plus all of the turning blanks you would get by default.


----------



## JackoTradesnstuff (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks to you guys for the input. The source of the root balls is Central California, Fresno area. There isn't a lot of rock, but the ground can get VERY hard. Your input will certainly give me something to chew on with my buddy. Thanks again and keep the wheels turning.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

You could also cut some into turning blocks, for us round wood nuts.


----------



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's a link to a thread I posted on the subject a while ago. Nice wood can come out of the root balls, but they are a pain to work with. If you have a band sawmill slice them up, be prepared to pay for several blades (about $25- $30 each). It will be worth it. Here's a link to the post.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39444


----------

